# Who makes a turbo kit 4 a S14?



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

hey if any1 knows let me know


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

http://www.afterdark-tuning.com

msg him.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

XS-Engineering and F-MAX, i cant find their website but hear is a company who sells them http://www.cipmotorsports.com/


----------

